# Whens the next (new england) show?



## MABottleHunter (Dec 15, 2010)

All these posts are about old ones, are there any new ones coming up?


----------



## Dean (Dec 15, 2010)

> All these posts are about old ones, are there any new ones coming up?


 
 Hello David,

 Perhaps this will help.   http://www.insulators.info/shows/?what=B&when=0&where=9999&sort=distance&map.x=539&map.y=133

 Enjoy,






 Dean Marvel


----------



## Inkspot (Dec 16, 2010)

January sometime, I don't remember the date. Little Rhody Bottle Club hosts it at the K of C hall in Attleboro, MA.


----------



## splante (Dec 16, 2010)

little rhody bottle club show jan 9 
 10 to 2pm address above in inkspot post


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 16, 2010)

So whatz with the Lil Rhody group holding the meeting in Massachusetts? Where's their esprit de state?

 Jan 7-8, 2011
 Palmetto, FL	 Suncoast Antique Bottle Club's (AKA St Pete FL) 42nd Annual Show & Sale Sat. 9am-5pm (not on Sunday this year) at the Manatee Civic Center, 1 Haben Boulevard, Palmetto, FL. Dealer setup Fri 1-7:45pm, Early buyers Fri 4-7:45pm. Info: GEORGE DUEBEN, PH: (727) 804-5957, Email: res08w341@verizon.net or LINDA BUTTSTEAD, PH: (941) 722-7233, Email: OriginalSABCA@aol.com

 Jan 9, 2011 
 Muncie, IN	Midwest Antique Fruit Jar & Bottle Club Winter Show & Sale, 9am-2pm at the Horizon Convention Center, Muncie, IN. Info: DAVE RITTENHOUSE, 1008 S. CR. 900 W., Farmland, IN 47340, (765) 468-8091, Email: rittjman@aol.com or JEAN HARBRON, PH: (765) 644-4333.

 Jan 16, 2011 
 South Attleboro, MA	The Little Rhody Bottle Club Annual Antique Bottle Show & Sale, 10am-2pm (Early Buyers 9am) at the K of C Hall, 304 Highland Ave, South Attleboro, MA Info: Info: Bill or Linda Rose, PH: (508) 880-4929.

 Jan 22, 2011 
 Jackson, MS	26th Annual Mississippi Antique Bottle Show, Saturday 9am-4pm, Dealer setup Friday 3-9pm and Saturday 7-9am. At the Mississippi Fairgrounds, Jackson, Mississippi. Info: JOHN SHARP, P.O. Box 601, Carthage, MS 39051. Cell, 601-507-0105. Email: johnsharp49@aol.com

 Jan 22, 2011 
 Anderson, CA	The Superior California Antique Bottle Clubâ€™s 35th Annual Show & Sale (9am - 4pm) at the Shasta County Fairgrounds, Anderson, CA. Info: Mel Hammer, ph: (530) 241-4878 or Phil McDonald, ph: (530) 243-6903.

 Jan 29, 2011 
 Sarasota, FL	The 25th Annual "Tail-Gators" Bottle Show sponsored by the Sarasota-Manatee Antique Bottle Collectors Assn., is scheduled for 9am-3pm Saturday at the Florida National Guard Armory, adjoining the Sarasota County Fair Grounds, at 2890 Ringling Blvd, Sarasota, FL. Setup Feb 12 Fri 1-8pm and Sat 7:30-9am. This will be our Silver Anniversary Show, and the first 100 patrons will get a Silver Liberty Dime (worth at least $1.50 today in bullion value!!) and we plan several drawings for other Silver items! Info: ED HERROLD, PO Box 18928, Sarasota, FL 34276, PH: (941) 923-6550.


----------

